# Tool bending jig



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I finally got my metal lathe back up and working so today I built a tool bending jig.
I have trouble bending tools when I make them so I usually heat them up which of course wastes fuel. I decided today to make a tool bending jig that works like my mini wire bending jig. I made it huge, 6" by 4" with 3/4" and 1/2" rods. They are space differently so can fit different sized rods and flat stock in between the metal dowels. 
I started this because I want to make my own McNaughton style coring tools but also to make it quicker to make hollowing tools. I can bend anything from 1/2" on down pretty easily. 5/8" will probably take a cheater bar. 3/4" will probably have to be heated although I'll bet I can put a bend in it with a long cheater bar. 
Here is a photo of it working. I'm making a new McNaughton coring cutter that is a slightly tighter radius than the one in the background.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Pretty cool jig John. Nice idea. I could see where that would come in handy.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

John that is indeed a very nice jig. Keep the pics coming of the tools in production!

John


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That looks like it could be handy. As John said, keep us posted on the progression of the tools.


----------

